#ubuntu-lt-team 2011-03-09
<sirex> Labas rytas.
<sirex> Ar pastebėjot, kad nuo šiol šis kanalas loginamas?
<Kulverstukas> ta prasme loginamas? :P
<Kulverstukas> jis visada loginamas, visi isijungia loginima :P
<sirex> Viskas, kas čia rašoma, keliauja į irclogs.ubuntu.com
<Kulverstukas> mmm
<sirex> Å tai pvz.: http://irclogs.ubuntu.com/2011/03/09/%23ubuntu-lt.html
<shookees> įdomu, įdomu
<shookees> o chanserv šita funcija pagal prašymą neužsiimdavo? :s
<sirex> shookees, nežinau.
<shookees> ai ne, freenode taip nedaro
#ubuntu-lt-team 2011-03-10
 * shookees morning lads
#ubuntu-lt-team 2011-03-11
 * shookees :morning
#ubuntu-lt-team 2011-03-12
<shookees> sup ladskys
